# what is this



## pellet9999 (Oct 19, 2008)

anyone recognize these markings on a gas heater..??  is the lightning bolt used as a pilot lighter?? It cliks loudly when you push it..??
it turns also ..I guess that speeds op the fan..?? rheostat..??  It has a pilot light setting on the gas knob on the other side..
This is apparently a chinese junk box that has absolutely NO markings anywhere on the stove..no kidding.


----------



## webbie (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like the piezo ignitor - push button. The fan control is optional (as it says) and not installed. A hole probably has to be drilled if it needed to be installed.

This looks somewhat similar to the controls on my Lennox fireplace.

Most gas values have similar markings and operation - you have to turn the gas value to pilot, depress the valve stem and hold it while clicking this button - that should light the pilot. Then you continue to hold the pilot knob in for about 20 seconds...it should stay lit when you leave go. Then turn the valve position to on. The rocker switch (in the pic above) should then turn the unit off or on.


----------



## pellet9999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think your right.  long mystery solved.


----------

